# Extended question



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, there have been several of my friends that have not drawn archery deer tags....I know, total shocker, right?....anyway, I was talking to one of them and he said he was just going to buy an "extended only" tag so that he could at least hunt deer on the extended. I told him I thought you had to have a general permit first and didn't know anything about an "extended only" tag that you could buy......so know I'm confused. I didn't think there was such a tag, am I wrong?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't hunt deer, only elk, but I think you're right. It makes no sense to have an extended only tag. It would not be "extended" if it weren't an "extension" of an existing tag.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hes full of hooey! You have to draw a general archery tag to hunt the extended. If he didnt draw one he cant hunt at all. You cant buy an extended permit! They dont exisit


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

+1 to SW


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thought so....


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You do have to draw a general archery tag. Only exception is if you buy one of the left over archery tags after the draw, with the sole intention of hunting the extended. I know people who put an obscure, usually underdrawn unit as their last choice only intending to hunt the extended unit starting in September. That may have been what they were referring to


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

in previous years i bought a leftover tag in unit 1 or 2 up north just to hunt the wasatch extended. it works fine so long as you don't change your mind and want to hunt bucks with a rifle.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Archery Draw for any unit other than LE. Is a Bunch Of CRAP!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

You can buy a leftover archery tag from any unit when they go on sale in July and use it to hunt the extended archery.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

1501 Box Elder General-season buck deer Archery Aug 16-Sept 12, 2014 *506* *remain*
1502 Cache General-season buck deer Archery Aug 16-Sept 12, 2014 * 344* *remain*
1506 Fillmore, Oak Creek General-season buck deer Archery Aug 16-Sept 12, 2014 *26 remain*


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I understand why so many tags left over up North.. Country is so locked up with Private Property.. Like trying to hunt anywhere around Morgan...


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Just make sure they dont hunt early. They have to wait until the general season is over in September, then they can start to hunt the extended.


----------

